# For $0.80



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

You get a ping 7 minutes away. You know it will be 11 minutes away right after you accept it, but you've gotten emails about your low acceptance rate, and you think "Well, at least it's not 15 minutes away" as you touch to accept. Yep, 11 minutes away. BALLS!!!

11 minutes later you arrive and click the arrive button. You send your custom text stating right where you are. Three minutes pass, and you send another text. Another 2 minutes pass, and you are just about to cancel when you get the response "be right out". Two more minutes pass, and you're ready to give up, but this customer is 5 stars, so you know they're probably new and you won't get the $5 cancel as it's their first. You test your patience for another minute or two to try to get something out of this. Time passes.... NOTHING! But just as you are about to cancel, you see them coming.

It's four of them. In they climb, you do your fake polite greetings and just as you are about to ask for their destination, that "smell" hits you. Yep, the smell of four guys' breath who have been drinking Milwaukee's Best and Natural Ice for hours. Where are they going?... Just around the corner of course.

3 minutes later you arrive at the bar they could have walked (or stumbled) to. As they leave, you see the evidence of the red cups they hid from you and were drinking while you drove because they couldn't stop drinking for 3 minutes. Yep, now your back seat smells like THE BEAST, but no picture is going to show the cost of the horrid smell as the physical difference is too small for Uber CSRs to pay you for. To top it all off, they slammed all your doors and rated you 4 stars because you were a good driver.

It's now 25 minutes since you received the ping, you put about 7 miles on your car, had your doors slammed, have a car that now reeks of cheap beer, had the joy of 3 minutes of horrid alcohol breath, and took the risk of one of them puking (you got lucky they didn't).

And what did you do all of this for?

You did it for $0.80.


----------



## bitonio (Jan 10, 2015)

You got that right


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> You get a ping 7 minutes away. You know it will be 11 minutes away right after you accept it, but you've gotten emails about your low acceptance rate, and you think "Well, at least it's not 15 minutes away" as you touch to accept. Yep, 11 minutes away. BALLS!!!
> 
> 11 minutes later you arrive and click the arrive button. You send your custom text stating right where you are. Three minutes pass, and you send another text. Another 2 minutes pass, and you are just about to cancel when you get the response "be right out". Two more minutes pass, and you're ready to give up, but this customer is 5 stars, so you know they're probably new and you won't get the $5 cancel as it's their first. You test your patience for another minute or two to try to get something out of this. Time passes.... NOTHING! But just as you are about to cancel, you see them coming.
> 
> ...


BRAVO!! Someone gets it!!


----------



## haohmaru (Sep 18, 2014)

.80 is 8/10 of a double cheeseburger at McD's though...


----------



## bitonio (Jan 10, 2015)

I Drive an UberXL and accepted an UberX fare. the guy ended up wanting to go to Stuart Florida it's about 2 hours drive 120 miles. after all it said and done $129.00 and still have to ride back home another 120 miles. I'm not really good at math. but if you deduct the gas cost the 20% 4 hours round trip drive I feel like I just ended up doing the guy a favor driving him down there. and the funny thing these people are still not happy with the prices. most of the drivers here in Orlando quit Mears and Star... so that won't be a slaves to them. no matter how low the prices will go uber will still make 20 percent and 28 percent of whatever but for us drivers after you take all the expenses what are you left with sometimes it makes you think. is it really worth it?


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

After 2-3 fare cuts and you guys still thinking is it worth it? And continue to drive and still thinking is it worth it?.....must be.


----------



## haohmaru (Sep 18, 2014)

It wasn't worth it before the rate cuts.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Worked 5 to 7 and 8:45 to 11:15. 4 1/2 hours. 100% Acceptance. 3 pings. Total gross fares $32.62 Total Net $23.69
23.69 Net Fares
-20.16 expenses (48 miles @ .42 per mile)
$ 3.53 Net Income
$ .79 per hour

Now, if Uber doesn't try and say I don't get the guarantee because I did not average 1 ping per hour and pays the $20 per hour for the the 3 hours I did average 1 ping:

51.07 Net Fares
-20.16 Expenses (48 miles @ .42 per mile) 
$30.91 Net Income
$ 6.87 per hour

Counted 40+ idle cars every time I looked at the rider app.

Said **** This. Calling it a night and opening the Crown.

This isn't all fares. This is too many drivers too. My average gross fare tonight was $10.85. My average fares on Fridays in November was $20.

This is stupid. I am stupid. The lady that cleaned my house today made $100 in 4 hours. $25 per hour NET.

I could have made 69 more dollars by staying home and cleaning the house.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Driving for Uber is like playing casino penny slots. Yes...at the end you still lose and keep playing.


----------



## bitonio (Jan 10, 2015)

Actually the race here in Orlando now are $0.75 per mile for UberX and $1.45 for Uberxl.


haohmaru said:


> It wasn't worth it before the rate cuts.


----------



## bitonio (Jan 10, 2015)

I think I'll go back to my regular job and if uber finally realizes how many drivers are quitting hopefully the raise the price is back to where everybody can make a little bit profit


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Uberdawg said:


> Worked 5 to 7 and 8:45 to 11:15. 4 1/2 hours. 100% Acceptance. 3 pings. Total gross fares $32.62 Total Net $23.69
> 23.69 Net Fares
> -20.16 expenses (48 miles @ .42 per mile)
> $ 3.53 Net Income
> ...


Housekeeping is a lucrative business.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

bitonio said:


> I think I'll go back to my regular job and if uber finally realizes how many drivers are quitting hopefully the raise the price is back to where everybody can make a little bit profit


Or it'll surge off the charts and new drivers will prosper.


----------



## bitonio (Jan 10, 2015)

actually there are drivers out there they'll work for anything. No matter how low Uber goes with the prices.


----------



## haohmaru (Sep 18, 2014)

^ and therein lies the problem...


----------



## Steve French (Dec 1, 2014)

haohmaru said:


> .80 is 8/10 of a double cheeseburger at McD's though...


Double cheeseburgers are $1.50 now.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

News flash, they did the same thing here in nyc, they cut the rates to ludicrous levels, then they started with the guarantees, well those are no more and a thing of the past, including surge fairs, they over saturated the market with so many cars "drivers on top of each other" , no need for surges, drivers working for peanuts, but uber is making a killing, more cars equals more fares for uber, not the individual driver, people with half a brain can figure that out. The problem here is that there is people out there with less than half a brain, Uber's favorite kind.


----------

